# Difference between a male and female locust



## james_kelly (Feb 15, 2011)

How can you tell the difference.


----------



## rileyblue (Feb 6, 2011)

I believe (and i may have this the wrong way round) that females have pointed abdomens and males have rounded....for some reason that is one of the few things i remember from year 3 science ...not gonna say how long ago that was! :blush:


----------



## james_kelly (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks just gunna try and start breeding but no point if all i get is males sent out to me :devil:


----------

